# Aide pour vider disque dur



## naika (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vendre mon ibook qui date d'environs 4 ans, le problème est que je ne sais pas comment vider mon disque dur et remettre l'ordinateur à neuf (si c'est possible).
Si vous avez des tuyaux pour faire un nettoyage du disque dur ou d'autres pour optimiser la vente d'un vieil ordinateur ils seraient les bienvenues car je ne voudrais pas faire des erreurs irrémédiables avant de le vendre.

merci


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Juin 2008)

Formater le DD? puis réinstaller l'OS à partir du CD d'install!


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Formater le DD? puis réinstaller l'OS à partir du CD d'install!



Pas mieux. C'est ce que j'ai fait sur ma précédente bécane, vendue.
Peut être insuffisant pour les ceusses qui travaillent à la NASA et autres 007 


Sly54


edit : bien sur, tu sauvegardes précieusement tes données _avant_ le formatage !


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Juin 2008)

Oui bien sûr, on sauvegarde!! :rateau:


----------



## InitialSG (3 Juin 2008)

petite précision toutefois : pour formater le disque, il faut passer par l'utilitaire de disque Applications/ utilitaires). Là, on peut choisir des options d'effacement, en effet, si on veut être certain de bien tout écraser (pour les 007 dixit sly54).  On peut choisir d'écrire des zéros sur toutes les zones du DD. Plus radical encore, la solution qui consiste en 8 passages successifs (pour les super espions !!)


----------



## naika (4 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vous réponses, mais il est impossible d'effacer car je ne peux pas cliquer sur effacer; c'est surligner en gris, j'ai beau séléctionner le disque dur ça ne change rien. avez-vous des idées?


----------



## pacis (4 Juin 2008)

faut booter depuis le CD d'install


----------



## InitialSG (4 Juin 2008)

très juste ! Et pardon de l'erreur dans ma réponse...  On ne peut pas commander à un volume de s'effacer tout seul, la commande doit être exécutée depuis l'utilitaire de disque de ton cd Mac OSX.


----------

